# Atheist minister



## centerpin fan (Oct 3, 2016)

> OTTAWA — The Rev. Gretta Vosper is a dynamic, activist minister with a loyal following at her Protestant congregation in suburban Toronto. She is also an outspoken atheist.
> 
> “We don’t talk about God,” Vosper said in an interview, describing services at her West Hill United Church, adding that it’s time the church gave up on “the idolatry of a theistic god.”



https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...tant-church-a-battle-over-religion-in-canada/


----------



## hummerpoo (Oct 3, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...tant-church-a-battle-over-religion-in-canada/



This article has so many salient points that it will be interesting to see if it can be thoughtfully discussed.


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 3, 2016)

People are weird. Even I can agree that "churches should stop worshiping God" is as retarded a statement as there ever was.  There is no such thing as an atheist minister. That's what I think anyway.


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 3, 2016)

Ok, I just read the article. I agree with most of her philosophy, but also agree she should not be in that church. And what I said above.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 3, 2016)

drippin' rock said:


> Even I can agree that "churches should stop worshiping God" is as retarded a statement as there ever was.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 3, 2016)

Right person in the wrong place.
Who makes up her congregation?


----------



## Israel (Oct 3, 2016)

drippin' rock said:


> People are weird. Even I can agree that "churches should stop worshiping God" is as retarded a statement as there ever was.  There is no such thing as an atheist minister. That's what I think anyway.



LOL..@ people are weird. I used to think I had to look past my nose for it...

For me..."being" is well, kinda weird...I never done it before.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 3, 2016)

Israel said:


> For me..."being" is well, kinda weird...I never done it before.



Keep practicing. You'll get the hang of it.


----------



## Israel (Oct 3, 2016)

660griz said:


> keep practicing. You'll get the hang of it.



lol...


----------



## Israel (Oct 3, 2016)

“I am not interested in remaining in a church that won’t accept me,” she said.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 3, 2016)

Israel said:


> “I am not interested in remaining in a church that won’t accept me,” she said.



That line slayed me too.
Lady, what did you expect!?!?!?


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 3, 2016)

bullethead said:


> That line slayed me too.
> Lady, what did you expect!?!?!?



Reminds me of the Dave Chappelle sketch where Dave was a member of the KKK.


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 3, 2016)

Israel said:


> LOL..@ people are weird. I used to think I had to look past my nose for it...
> 
> For me..."being" is well, kinda weird...I never done it before.



I believe most of us here are fully self aware and have spent a good deal of time comtemplating our place in the universe. I, for example, know I am imperfect and am wrong at least twice a day?.  When I say something like "People are weird", I am not stating that I perceive myself any less weird than the next guy. I'm curious what propels you to so often add that cadveat to your posts?


----------



## bullethead (Oct 3, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> Reminds me of the Dave Chappelle sketch where Dave was a member of the KKK.



YES!!!


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 3, 2016)

I question her integrity.
Seems to me the honest thing to do is the moment she embraced Atheism is to pack your bags and leave the church. Unless of course she didnt want to lose the use of the building, the audience, no rent and any other perks there may be.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 3, 2016)

Lots of  ministers preach "what would Jesus do", but few if any actually live it.
I cannot imagine she is in it to spread whatever word she wants spread without personal gain.


----------



## Israel (Oct 3, 2016)

drippin' rock said:


> I believe most of us here are fully self aware and have spent a good deal of time comtemplating our place in the universe. I, for example, know I am imperfect and am wrong at least twice a day?.  When I say something like "People are weird", I am not stating that I perceive myself any less weird than the next guy. I'm curious what propels you to so often add that cadveat to your posts?


What does fully self aware mean?


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 3, 2016)

Israel said:


> What does fully self aware mean?


Answer my question first.


----------



## Israel (Oct 4, 2016)

Your question was predicated upon your, and perhaps some others, being fully self aware. I don't know what that means to you.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 4, 2016)

Israel said:


> What does fully self aware mean?



You have public self awareness.(How others view you. You may act different to fit in.)

 Private self awareness(You look in the mirror and go, I am getting old) and 
self consciousness (public and private) (Do these pants make my behind look fat) No, your behind looks fat regardless, etc.. 
Starts to develop around the age of 1.


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 4, 2016)

Israel said:


> Your question was predicated upon your, and perhaps some others, being fully self aware. I don't know what that means to you.



The rest of the post spelled it out, but again-  we contemplate how we effect others, and how we are perceived by others.  When I say people are crazy, I don't always add the aside that I know I'm imperfect as well. I see you do that more than a few times and wonder at the need to express the acknowledgement.


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 4, 2016)

bullethead said:


> Lots of  ministers preach "what would Jesus do", but few if any actually live it.
> I cannot imagine she is in it to spread whatever word she wants spread without personal gain.



I think a lot more live it than you might realize. For every guy you see preaching on TV or on the news for bilking people of their money, there are a lot more guys and gals who are working hard to do what they think is right based on what they believe, with nothing but good intentions.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 4, 2016)

jmharris23 said:


> I think a lot more live it than you might realize. For every guy you see preaching on TV or on the news for bilking people of their money, there are a lot more guys and gals who are working hard to do what they think is right based on what they believe, with nothing but good intentions.


"There are a lot more guys and gals who are working hard to do what they think is right based on what they believe with nothing but good intentions"

I don't doubt that. 
But it is a far cry from WWJD and actually doing it...living it.
Doing what they think is right based on what they believe paints a wide swath.


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 4, 2016)

bullethead said:


> "There are a lot more guys and gals who are working hard to do what they think is right based on what they believe with nothing but good intentions"
> 
> I don't doubt that.
> But it is a far cry from WWJD and actually doing it...living it.
> Doing what they think is right based on what they believe paints a wide swath.



Ok....well what I meant was I know a lot of pastors, since I am one, and the vast majority of them, way more than the poor examples that are paraded out on TV for all to see, are doing what Jesus would do to the very best of their ability. 

The media has no need to show nightly news stories with the headline. 

"Local Pastor Does what Jesus Would Have Him Do Faithfully for 50 Years."


----------



## Israel (Oct 4, 2016)

drippin' rock said:


> The rest of the post spelled it out, but again-  we contemplate how we effect others, and how we are perceived by others.  When I say people are crazy, I don't always add the aside that I know I'm imperfect as well. I see you do that more than a few times and wonder at the need to express the acknowledgement.



Perhaps because none of us live in a vacuum. We rarely know how we affect others, other than that we may recognize, to some extent, we do. Feedback may come, but is not always discerned,  and sometimes, not even imagined in how (it comes).
As for myself, I think the butterfly effect (in one basic understanding) is closest I could come in describing an outlook to you. If you could receive that every thought and even intent affects all, which are far more "personal" and less blatant than actions...well, if you could receive that, you might not be far from understanding how a man could come to love grace...and his need of it.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 4, 2016)

jmharris23 said:


> I think a lot more live it than you might realize. For every guy you see preaching on TV or on the news for bilking people of their money, there are a lot more guys and gals who are working hard to do what they think is right based on what they believe, with nothing but good intentions.



For the record, my "JM Harris Miracle Healing Cloth" was well worth the investment.


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 4, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> For the record, my "JM Harris Miracle Healing Cloth" was well worth the investment.




I'm glad! I need to bless a few more "believers" with them if you have any friends who would like to buy.....I mean donate some money for my "ministry."


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 4, 2016)

jmharris23 said:


> I'm glad! I need to bless a few more "believers" with them if you have any friends who would like to buy.....I mean donate some money for my "ministry."


----------



## bullethead (Oct 4, 2016)

jmharris23 said:


> Ok....well what I meant was I know a lot of pastors, since I am one, and the vast majority of them, way more than the poor examples that are paraded out on TV for all to see, are doing what Jesus would do to the very best of their ability.
> 
> The media has no need to show nightly news stories with the headline.
> 
> "Local Pastor Does what Jesus Would Have Him Do Faithfully for 50 Years."


Yeah, i immediately rule out the TV ministers for the reasons you mention. In essence, they dont count.
You are talking about decent caring people and I get that. I am confident you do your best and are well liked because of it.
But, you are not "Jesus" material.

Jesus wasnt married.
Jesus didnt use parish money.
Jesus didnt have a nice car.
Jesus didn't have a nice house.
Jesus didn't wear nice clothes. 
Jesus didn't have a church.

Jesus lived very sparsely.  He didnt have possessions. Jesus followed the bible.

This, while extreme, is noteworthy 





> The Bible offers several different ways to tell if someone is behaving in a Christian way. Is your Minister, Pastor or Priest following the Bible's prescriptions? Here are four of the most important:
> 
> #1 - Christians keep quiet
> 
> ...


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 4, 2016)

bullethead said:


> Yeah, i immediately rule out the TV ministers for the reasons you mention. In essence, they dont count.
> You are talking about decent caring people and I get that. I am confident you do your best and are well liked because of it.
> But, you are not "Jesus" material.
> 
> ...




I'm definitely not Jesus material.....that much is true.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 4, 2016)

jmharris23 said:


> I'm definitely not Jesus material.....that much is true.


In all honesty you live for and about you and include Jesus and his teachings in it. 

I am NOT faulting you for that.

Reality is that there are very few that practice what they preach.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 4, 2016)

I have seen this guy in person. Every few years he is in my area for a few months and then is gone. I have seen in him in all weather/seasons and he is barefoot except for sandals in snow. He dresses in robes.
He has done local tv shows where he talks about his ministry and life and really has an inspiring side to him.
I dont know if he is genuine or crazy but he is interesting. And I respect what he does and how he does it. 
Locally he is known as "WhatsYourName"
http://www.thejesusguy.com/


----------



## bullethead (Oct 4, 2016)

WhatsYourName on a local TV show year 1999
http://www.ssptv.com/whats-your-name/


----------



## bullethead (Oct 4, 2016)

http://www.beliefnet.com/entertainment/joke-of-the-day/2000/03/hallowed-be-thy-whatsyourname.aspx


----------



## bullethead (Oct 4, 2016)

2015 update

http://www.ssptv.com/whats-your-name-march-2015-update/


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 4, 2016)

bullethead said:


> In all honesty you live for and about you and include Jesus and his teachings in it.
> 
> I am NOT faulting you for that.
> 
> Reality is that there are very few that practice what they preach.



As much as I'd like to, I'm not going to change the way you think about how I'm living or who or what I'm living for. 

I'd like to think that those who know me would tell you that I very much practice what I preach. 

But anyway, as always, I enjoy our conversations.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 4, 2016)

jmharris23 said:


> As much as I'd like to, I'm not going to change the way you think about how I'm living or who or what I'm living for.
> 
> I'd like to think that those who know me would tell you that I very much practice what I preach.
> 
> But anyway, as always, I enjoy our conversations.



Jm, I have always enjoyed the input you bring into these conversations. I respect the life you have made for yourself and I do not doubt that you are well thought of among  the people that know you.
Keep up the great work.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm gonna start selling t-shirts with JESUS MATERIAL in big letters.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 4, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> I'm gonna start selling t-shirts with JESUS MATERIAL in big letters.


I'll  take an.     im not JESUS MATERIAL in XXL


----------



## Israel (Oct 5, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> I'm gonna start selling t-shirts with JESUS MATERIAL in big letters.



I'll take two. 

(Can you include this on them?)

I came not to call the righteous, but sinners to repentance.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 5, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> I'm gonna start selling t-shirts with JESUS MATERIAL in big letters.



I might take one. Is it better than cotton?


----------



## bullethead (Oct 5, 2016)

660griz said:


> I might take one. Is it better than cotton?


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 5, 2016)

bullethead said:


> I'll  take an.     im not JESUS MATERIAL in XXL





Israel said:


> I'll take two.
> 
> (Can you include this on them?)
> 
> I came not to call the righteous, but sinners to repentance.





660griz said:


> I might take one. Is it better than cotton?



I'll call the Chinese sweatshop and have y'alls made up special.


----------



## Israel (Oct 5, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> I'll call the Chinese sweatshop and have y'alls made up special.


Can I pay you in Butternut Squash?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 8, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...tant-church-a-battle-over-religion-in-canada/



Just another misguided child.  SMH


----------

